
Man v Marathon: One scientist’s quest to propel a runner past the 2-hour barrier - runwerks
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/15/sports/two-hour-marathon-yannis-pitsiladis.html?
======
BrigitteB
As a runner and lover of endurance activities, this is an exciting prospect.
Seeing what is possible in the easiest (or most extreme) possible environment
will help us get closer to understanding the optimal altitude difference or
even an optimal training, living, and competing environment.

~~~
runwerks
Agreed!

